# Gaggia MDF question



## CrackDown (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello all, my wonderful GF got me a Gaggia MDF grinder for xmas, to go with my Gaggia Classic. I've been hand grinding with a Hario up until now, but was wondering one thing that I can't seem to find an answer to.

I only have 1 espresso a day really, so don't want to grind a lot of coffee if I'm not going to use it the same day. If I weigh out the beans, and only grind that amount, will my burrs be effected by the fact they're going to run dry for a few seconds once the beans have been ground? It says in the manual not to turn the machine on without beans in the hopper, so I'm a bit wary I'll damage it. This seems to be my only option if I don't want stale coffee left over, or to throw any away (what a waste!)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

Not that I'm saying Gaggia made that bit of their manual up, but unless the burrs are hitting each other, why would they damage themselves?

You should be just fine grinding a for a single cup a day that way.

Luke


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Agree with Luke , you can single dose it and run the grinder without beans in it , as long as the burrs aren't touching ....

Most manufacturers will recommend having the grinder running when you adjust the burrs finer , so you can hear the tell tale clang of the burrs getting closer....

Enjoy the grinder


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I always single dosed with my MDF without any problem. For me it's really the only way to sue it as the doser chambers are non adjustable and the amount they hold is way to low for my taste. The only issue I had was that continually thwacking the doser lever to get all the coffee out took it's toll after a couple of years and the spring snapped followed soon after by the handle snapping off. It's easy enough to take apart though and I managed to glue it back together.

This is the part that snapped on mine (it's the cam that the handle attaches to and that rotates the doser chambers) : http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/epages/es147467.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es147467/Products/MDF0060

This is the spring that also snapped : http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/epages/es147467.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es147467/Products/MDF0008

(I used a rubber band as a temporary replacement)

This is the actual handle that is apush fit onto the cam. http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/epages/es147467.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es147467/Products/MDF0051

I managed to get the snapped cam lug out of mine and reuse it.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can single dose with most grinders

However, grinders are most consistent when there is a constant amount of pressure pushing down on the beans as they go through the burrs

Without this the burrs grab at the coffee and take different sized chunks and you get popcorning. Particle consistency goes right out the window and can affect the taste of the coffee


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I agree with the other posts but would add... Weigh the beans coming out of the grinder... Ie the amount of grind going into the portafilter... Controls for retention in the grinder. Also I used to bang the back of mine to get retained coffee out. Also, you can grind between the fixed settings by holding the grinder in place with your hand. Hassle I know but it increases the sensitivity of the scale. Or you can do the stepless mod but on a new piece of kit you want not want to fiddle around for a year or two... Depends how confident/happy you are to meddle...


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I used to have a cork that I had cut into a wedge and jammed under the hopper to fix it between notches.

As others have said, slapping the back and sides of the grinder while tipping forward also helps get the last few grams out of the burr chamber (as well as pulsing the motor on/off a couple of times). Since all this thwacking and slapping and tilting forward means you can't grind straight into the basket of the portafilter I just used to have a sheet of paper (actually that black corrugated divider sheet out of a box of chocolates) that I lay on the kitchen worktop and would grind straight onto that and then fold it into a V shape and slide/pour the coffee grinds into to the basket (sitting on the scales).


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

\ said:


> I used to have a cork that I had cut into a wedge and jammed under the hopper to fix it between notches. As others have said' date=' slapping the back and sides of the grinder while tipping forward also helps get the last few grams out of the burr chamber (as well as pulsing the motor on/off a couple of times). Since all this thwacking and slapping and tilting forward means you can't grind straight into the basket of the portafilter I just used to have a sheet of paper (actually that black corrugated divider sheet out of a box of chocolates) that I lay on the kitchen worktop and would grind straight onto that and then fold it into a V shape and slide/pour the coffee grinds into to the basket (sitting on the scales).[/quote']
> 
> Completely agree with all of this... I used to grind into a pot and then out Aeropress black filter into portafilter and use that to distribute the grinds... Worked v well... Perfect fit for 53mm la Spaziale baskets but works out with gaggia 58mm


----------



## CrackDown (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks so much all! I turned it on without beans before for a few seconds and got a bit of a strange metallic smell, but it didn't last. Ground 14g of beans, which is what I used to hand grind, and I noticed there was some retention because it didn't fill the basket as much. Will test again tomorrow with more.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Retention of up to a couple of grams is likely to be an issue with this grinder too


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I noticed there was some retention because it didn't fill the basket as much.

It is not important to weigh beans going into grinder - you need to weigh the amount of coffee you are putting into the portafilter... This is what is critical 14-15gr for classic should be about right... You should then get approximately 26gr of espresso (also v important to weight) in about 26-28 seconds... If it is ground fine enough...


----------



## jj_glos (Dec 27, 2014)

Would you all say the MDF is a good match for the classic? I'm looking into getting a grinder for my newly acquired classic. Im not sure if I should start with a new entry level grinder, or go second hand (budget up to £250). I don't mind buying second hand but I'm not sure of the pit falls with a grinder (burr wear and ease of replacement?).


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

The MDF is an OK grinder for starting out. It fits nicely with a Gaggia Classic (or Coffee Deluxe) in terms of small size and same badge, and will produce a nice cup of coffee. You'll end up single doing with it as the doser isn't adjustable and the amount it dispenses is far to small (at least for my taste) so it's easier to pre weigh the beans (18g) , grind them and then weigh the output (tipping the grinder forward and giving it a few smacks to get the last few grinds out).

Burrs are easy to replace (at least on a flat burr grinder), they just screw onto the base plate and access usually just involves unscrewing the top burr adjustment collar until its completely removed from the machine.

If you have a budget of £250 then I think you'll find most people on this forum will always advocate buying a second hand commercial grinder if you have the space for it. I'd only go the MDF route if you can find a second hand one cheap. I picked up a "local pickup only" eBay one for £30 a few months ago. If you are paying more like £100+ then I think you can probably get better value for your money, if not in the cup then in the resale value of the grinder when you upgrade.


----------



## jj_glos (Dec 27, 2014)

marcuswar said:


> The MDF is an OK grinder for starting out. It fits nicely with a Gaggia Classic (or Coffee Deluxe) in terms of small size and same badge, and will produce a nice cup of coffee. You'll end up single doing with it as the doser isn't adjustable and the amount it dispenses is far to small (at least for my taste) so it's easier to pre weigh the beans (18g) , grind them and then weigh the output (tipping the grinder forward and giving it a few smacks to get the last few grinds out).
> 
> Burrs are easy to replace (at least on a flat burr grinder), they just screw onto the base plate and access usually just involves unscrewing the top burr adjustment collar until its completely removed from the machine.
> 
> If you have a budget of £250 then I think you'll find most people on this forum will always advocate buying a second hand commercial grinder if you have the space for it. I'd only go the MDF route if you can find a second hand one cheap. I picked up a "local pickup only" eBay one for £30 a few months ago. If you are paying more like £100+ then I think you can probably get better value for your money, if not in the cup then in the resale value of the grinder when you upgrade.


Cheers







I've been reading a lot, and just when I think I've found something that fits my needs I read something else that makes me feel that it perhaps isn't actually the best! At the moment I'm looking out for a Mazzer Mini (I missed one for £250 or best offer on Ebay, but wasn't sure about it at the time), as that should see me well for the future when I inevitably upgrade the classic!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Are you looking at the mini because size is an issue ? I think a super jolly would probably represent a better investment if you have room. If you aren't worried about the Mazzer badge then try looking out for a Rossi/Brasilia RR45 or RR55

The man to speak to about getting a grinder is CoffeeChap, drop him a pm and see what he has or recommends.


----------



## jj_glos (Dec 27, 2014)

marcuswar said:


> Are you looking at the mini because size is an issue ? I think a super jolly would probably represent a better investment if you have room. If you aren't worried about the Mazzer badge then try looking out for a Rossi/Brasilia RR45 or RR55
> 
> The man to speak to about getting a grinder is CoffeeChap, drop him a pm and see what he has or recommends.


The classic is already in the office as there is literally no room in the kitchen. Size isn't critical but it would be nice if I could keep the size down. I had read good things about the mini and I had seen them for around £250 whereas the SJ looks to go for a fair bit over £300?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

You can pick SJ's up for far less than £300. The only time I'd go for a mini is if space was at a premium.

The bigger commercial grinders aren't actually that big once you remove the large bean hopper and replace it with a rubber lens hood.

Best advice is to have a word with CoffeeChap.


----------



## jj_glos (Dec 27, 2014)

Ah cheers that sounds good, many thanks. I have also sent CoffeeChap a pm


----------



## CrackDown (Jul 4, 2014)

Just to update but loving my MDF so far. I keep it on setting 6 and the grind seems perfect for the Gaggia. A great cup each morning, just a bit of a hassle to bash the thing to get all the grinds out.


----------

